# 2x2 Ortega OLL and PBL Algs



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

So, I have collected wayyyyy too many OLL and PBL algs, most of which aren't even found on any websites. I actually did these around 2 months ago, though I have been doing many small revisions to this day.

OLL:








2x2 OLL


Sune R U' R' F R' F' R F R' F' R F' U' F R U R' U R U2 R' (y) R' F2 R U R' F R F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (y') R' U2 R U R' U R (y2) R B R' U R B2 R' (y2 x') R U R' F R U2 R' Anti-Sune R' F R F' R U R' F' U F R' F R F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' (y) R' F' R U' R' F2 R (y2) R B2 R' U' R B' R' (y') R' U' R...




docs.google.com





PBL:








2x2 PBL


PBL 1 F R U' R' F R F' R U R2 F' (y) R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2 (y') R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' F R' F' R R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (y x2) R2 F2 (U' R2 U R2)2 (If the solved layer is on the top) (y' x2)...




docs.google.com


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

Also if you guys want, feel free to put the new algs into speedcubedb


----------



## qwr (Apr 25, 2021)

you might be interested in these which I've started incorporating into my solves 









New adjacent swap on bottom PBL algs


I already posted these on the 2x2 discussion thread, but I'm posting them again because I've played around with them a bit and I think they're better than the traditional wisdom of J/Tperm starting with R' and ending with R2 (I've never found that particularly fast; only works on bar on left...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> you might be interested in these which I've started incorporating into my solves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll include some of these (and give credit ofc)


----------



## qwr (Apr 25, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Thanks! I'll include some of these (and give credit ofc)


I doubt I'm the first to come up with these, but I haven't seen them on any popular ortega tutorials I've seen.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

Done adding the algs, credits at the bottom


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 27, 2021)

V2.0 for PBL done, added many new algs and reformatted it


----------

